# **Botanical Affair**



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 10, 2006)

I was going to take Botanical back because it look so muddy brown blah on me, but after seeing Sonrisa's pics I got inspired to try it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used it over a black base (on the outer corners) and sprayed a little Fix + on my brush to make the iridesence stand out and now I love it! 

Lips: MAC Whirl l/l, MAC Impish l/g + MAC Of Corset! l/g

Face: MAC NW30 concealer, MAC Sweet William blushcreme, MAC Fix + spray

Eyes: MAC Blacktied e/s over WnW cream e/s as a base, MAC Botanical e/s over top, MAC Satin Taupe in crease, MAC Gingersoft on browbone, MAC Blacktrack fluidliner, MF 2000 Calorie mascara

























My new fave hoodie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








One photoshopped one for fun:


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Mar 10, 2006)

OMG that is so purdy!!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 10, 2006)

beautiful!i love how ur eye has that brown in it thats very beautiful


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm loving botanical as well...I'm glad you didn't take it back, it looks gorgeous.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 10, 2006)

oh my gaawwwwwdddd this is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_I'm loving botanical as well...I'm glad you didn't take it back, it looks gorgeous._

 
I really was going to take it back today, I'm so glad I tried it again! I still stopped by the counter tho hehe


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 10, 2006)

omfg....this is stunning! omg....


----------



## lindsay (Mar 10, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous!! i so have to try this now, i never thought to pair it with black tied! did you put black tied over the whole lid, and botanical directly over it?


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindsay* 
_absolutely gorgeous!! i so have to try this now, i never thought to pair it with black tied! did you put black tied over the whole lid, and botanical directly over it?_

 
Thanks! I applied Blacktied just on the outer lid and then I applied Botanical over top w/ a damp brush... then I just brushed some more Botanical onto the inner corner with the same damp brush! HTH!


----------



## MacLover (Mar 10, 2006)

OMG....You Look HOT!!!!

I love Botanical!  I'm definitely going to have to try this.

I know I already said this once before, but I still think you would make a BEAUTIFUL model.  You are so photogenic!


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 11, 2006)

that's really nice!


----------



## firefly (Mar 11, 2006)

botanical never interested me but its sooo pretty on you! i also love the last pic! you look kind of mod in it!


----------



## brandi (Mar 11, 2006)

i really like botanical always did! try it in your crease with love bud on your lid it looks nice!!!! btw your lips are HOTT!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow. Now I really want Botanical!


----------



## Neptune870 (Mar 11, 2006)

that color looks stunning with your eyes!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone


----------



## veilchen (Mar 11, 2006)

You look so beautiful and very sophisticated!!


----------



## roxybc (Mar 11, 2006)

Gasp!  I love it!  I didn't get botanical because I heard it was similar to flirty number.  Is this true?


----------



## star1692 (Mar 11, 2006)

you skin is soo flawless girlie!  You look soo pretty i hate being jealous hehehe


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Ain't you pretty!!


----------



## Nuuniie (Mar 11, 2006)

Sooooooooooo pretty as always


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 11, 2006)

cute!! i am in love with the last picture, you look amazing!!


----------



## KJam (Mar 11, 2006)

drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks so much ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Gasp!  I love it!  I didn't get botanical because I heard it was similar to flirty number.  Is this true?_

 
I'm sorry, but I don't have Flirty Number or Moth Brown, so I can't compare


----------



## Bianca (Mar 11, 2006)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Jude (Mar 11, 2006)

You are always so pretty :<hug>


----------



## Delphi373 (Mar 11, 2006)

God you always look sooo gorgeous...and your skin just radiates! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus your pics are super clear.  Love it!


----------



## wieweetwieikben (Mar 11, 2006)

how gorgeous!


----------



## enka (Mar 11, 2006)

I love it! Very flattering on you.

I want to re-create your look tomorrow, because I don't have to work, my hubby's away and I have plenty of time to play with Botanical!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks lovely.


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 11, 2006)

You are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2006)

You are so pretty!  I'm going to try botanical with mixing medium now. It's so sheer when its on plain.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 12, 2006)

pretty!! and cute hoodie ;-)


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Mar 12, 2006)

so pretty, a nice subtle smokey eye.  I hope my mac counter still has some botanical left.  I want it now!


----------



## arbonnechick (Mar 12, 2006)

You'd be beautiful even without makeup!


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

You look radiant!


----------



## missunderstood (Mar 13, 2006)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Navessa (Mar 14, 2006)

wowzers, that is HOT!!!  you look great!


----------



## blushfulxcheeks (Jan 18, 2007)

This is gorgeous. Must check if this is a permanent e/s!


----------



## oddinary (Jan 18, 2007)

Love this!
What's on the lips?


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 18, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## Katja (Jan 18, 2007)

*Eyes = HOT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This is a great look for you.*


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 18, 2007)

beautiful!! this is a very pretty brown on you. and the eye+lip color combo is HOT.


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 18, 2007)

Beautiful, you have a lovely face. I love the way you've done your lips too.


----------



## alt629 (Jan 18, 2007)

i'm so glad i saw your post!  i must have missed sonrisa's but i was hating botanical myself... something new to try today!


----------



## Emmi (Jan 18, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## linkas (Jan 18, 2007)

Pretty as always!


----------



## honyd (Jan 18, 2007)

ooo thanks... i have botanical too and i never use it.  Ill have to try this!!


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 18, 2007)

you look great. i still cant get over how beautiful your eyes look. i also have that sweater too. but i like my glow in the dark one more


----------



## iHEARTorange (Jan 21, 2007)

wow that looks hot!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 22, 2007)

you're so pretty! =)


----------



## Frouchties (Jan 23, 2007)

It's amazing ! So beautiful ! 
Totally in love !


----------



## Aureliphonics (Jan 25, 2007)

Amazing pictures !!! Love that look !!!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 25, 2007)

so beautiful...


----------



## asphyxiad0ll (Jan 25, 2007)

You have such ethereal beauty.. and I love that eyeshadow.


----------

